
What is it with the price of Bitcoin and avocados? - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/10764/what-is-it-with-the-price-of-bitcoin-and-avocados
======
pergadad
Bad clickbait rehashing a Twitter joke. Compare enough graphs and I'm sure you
find some that look similar... But those don't even look very close.

~~~
ksaj
There used to be a site that did exactly this on purpose. You basically
entered what you were aiming at, and it found graphs that appear to match it.
You could correlate just about anything with it.

EDIT: This is not the same site I was thinking of, but the results are just as
delightful: [https://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](https://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

I don't care how you slice it, there is clear evidence of a correlationship
between cheese consumption and dying by getting tangled in your bedsheets.
Graphs don't lie.

